# Opinions on cage please



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi guys, i sort of inherited a hamster recently called dexter, he's a real sweetie but i'm not sure if his cage is big enough so i thought i would let you lot decide, he's a syrian










since he's been here i made him the hammocky cube thing and gave him the wooden chew

what do you think?


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Unfortunately that cage is way too small and that 6.5" wheel is also too small.

Syrians need a cage with a base size of at least 80x50cm and a wheel that is 11 or 12"

If you take a look on zooplus.co.uk they have wondeful (and pretty cheap) hamster cages, the 'Alaska' on there is only £30 right now.
They also have lots of cheap 11" wheels.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I echo what LittlePaws says. I actually have this cage as a spare for my mice if i ever need it and would never keep an animal in permanently.

There are a lot of great cages on Zooplus and for cheap or reasonable prices. They also do a great range of suitable sized wheels for syrians.

The cages that are good are the Alaska as mentioned, The Barney Cage, Savic Hamster Heaven and the Alexander cage. As said they need a wheel that's 11" or 12" to stop their backs curving and causing damage to their spine.

Also if you've never ordered from Zooplus before you get a 10% discount as a first customer


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks very much, i did think it was too small but wanted to see what others thought

I think i have a cage like it myself somewhere in storage from when i first got gerbils, i may try and attach them together for now as i can't afford a new cage right now but he does come out for cuddles daily and i am in the process of hamster proofing my room so he can have floor time


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Cages dont have to be expensive 
If you get a large plastic storage box, cut a section out of the lid or side and cover it with wire mesh for ventilation, you have a nice cheap and easy to move about hamster home!

You can get the 'bins' from pretty much anywhere for about £10. The range, ebay, tesco, Ikea.

The wheel in your hamsters current cage is about half the size he needs. This is also the reason why syrians need big cages...to fit in big wheels.
They need one that is 11 or 12".
A hamster will either try to run on a wheel that is too small and damage their back or not be able to run at all and get bored.

I'm not trying to make you feel bad or anything 
You did a good thing by taking him on.
I'm just trying to help you give him a lovely new home.


----------

